

Microsoft Band now available on Amazon - mnkypete
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/17/8230663/microsoft-band-uk-launch-more-retail-stores

======
mnkypete
The SDK to access the sensors was released last month:
[http://developer.microsoftband.com/](http://developer.microsoftband.com/)

